# Poor Picture Quality - NFL on Locals



## Bvondran (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this. Recently, I have noticed terrible HD picture quality when turning on an NFL game on my HD locals (Fox and CBS). I also noticed the issue on the NASCAR Watkins Glen race. 

The picture looks very blocky/blurry, especially with motion. For instance, I can't read players numbers when action is ongoing on the field. The action unnatural and jerky. 

I've seen this on both of tv's that are connected to newer (within the last year) DVRs. Have not tried on my tv connected only to an hd reciever. The tv's are Panasonic Plasma's, two of which are less than a year old, and the other is approx. 4 years old. I've never noticed this issue before, and it really makes watching football painful. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Brian


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The live sports seem to have the most trouble transmitting a good picture. I notice it also, heck even sometimes on Golf and that is slow moving.

If you don't have it set this way, try this in your settings:
Menu, Settings, Display, Resolutions, check 720p and 1080i only.
Menu, Settings, Display, Video, Naitive to ON.
Lots of the sports are filmed in 720p, especially ESPN and ABC.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bvondran said:


> Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed this. Recently, I have noticed terrible HD picture quality when turning on an NFL game on my HD locals (Fox and CBS). I also noticed the issue on the NASCAR Watkins Glen race.
> 
> The picture looks very blocky/blurry, especially with motion. For instance, I can't read players numbers when action is ongoing on the field. The action unnatural and jerky.
> 
> ...


Fox broadcasts in 720p. That's probably why you notice it so much on your Panny plasmas. I do too. But I never have any problems with sports broadcasting other than resolution. Switching from a 1080i to a 720p picture on the plasmas is very noticeable. I can't think of any reason why you'd have a problem with CBS. I have seen some 720 broadcasts on CBS. Kinda surprised me, but it was during the day and I just happened to notice it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The live sports seem to have the most trouble transmitting a good picture. I notice it also, heck even sometimes on Golf and that is slow moving.
> 
> If you don't have it set this way, try this in your settings:
> Menu, Settings, Display, Resolutions, check 720p and 1080i only.
> ...


Bit strange, all this ado about carriage fees from ESPN and they only broadcast in 720p, no?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Bit strange, all this ado about carriage fees from ESPN and they only broadcast in 720p, no?
> 
> Rich


They chose that because it is 60 fps and the 1080i is 30 fps. The 720p is supposed to get less blurriness in fast motion. I don't know if it is a fact or not.

PS: Fox Sports 1 and 2 are also in 720p.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Most local channels, at least the ones where I live, use sub channels also. So, that NFL game is bandwidth starved to begin with, then it gets compressed via DirecTV so by the time you see it, it's not in that great of shape.

Can you view your OTA channels with an Antenna? if so, try and compare the Picture Quality.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

This is up to your locals. I can watch Panthers preseason on two channels WFMY Greensboro (CBS) and WTVD Durham (ABC). Despite WTVD running HD on 11-1 and 11-2, the PQ of the football on WTVD is FAR superior to that of WFMY. Locals are hit or miss, which is sad. If they had the DNS channels to compete (you know.. capitalism) with, I think things would change. But, until the FCC stops protecting locals in a certain areas, they have no need to improve. (Granted, DNS won't improve Panthers football, but you get the idea...)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

let's not forget that 720p has 60 frames per second and 1080i has 30 frames per second but has 60 _fields/s. _So at the end both could be considered havnig 60 frames but with the interlaced and progressive making the difference on how those frames/fields are processed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> They chose that because it is 60 fps and the 1080i is 30 fps. The 720p is supposed to get less blurriness in fast motion. I don't know if it is a fact or not.
> 
> PS: Fox Sports 1 and 2 are also in 720p.


I don't see any blurry moments on my plasmas. I did look at a lot of LCDs sets a couple of years ago and I saw lots of things I've never seen on my plasmas.

A friend of mine paid over 2 grand for a Sony LCD, small size, 60 Hertz, several years ago. I watched a Yankees game on it and saw Jeter run from first to second in what looked like a frame a second.

Rich


----------

